# tourist visa



## monika_szym (Aug 18, 2009)

Dear All, 

this is my 1st thread ever so I hope I'll receive replies)

I have a question, me & my husband have been living in Egypt on tourist visas for a few years now (we're both foreigners), we are working, still waiting for our employer to get us work permits;/ The only requirement is that we need to travel, we're planning to travel in December. However, my tourist visa expires in the beginning of October, now my question is, is it possible to go to Mugamma and ask for obtaining the same extension on my tourist visa as it's on my husband's? He's American, he always gets longer extensions comparing to me. 

Will appreciate your thoughts

Thank you.

ps
Does anyone know if there is a limit on receiving the tourist visa extensions??


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

I would be very careful about asking for extensions, some colleagues have recently had problems with immigration (one American was held up for 3 hours at the airport trying to get his visa), while there are other accounts of some people having their visa's denied. Situation changes from day to day.


----------



## monika_szym (Aug 18, 2009)

Hello, thank you for your reply. Actually Im not concerned about the extensions and prolonging my visa, we've been doing this a long time now, however never more than two extensions (6 months). Hopefully we will still be able to continue doing it until the work permit arrives

Rgds,
Mon


----------

